# Milwaukee, WI



## tasherma (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a 6 year old GSD that I've had for a couple months now. She is very good most of the time, however when any strangers are in our house or even if we take her to someone else's house, she will try to nip/bite their leg if they walk by her. 

She mostly does this with men, but she has done it once to a woman. She seems to be fine with little kids.

She doesn't give much warning so it is hard to tell when she will do it. I think she is doing it out of fear, but I don't really know.

I am looking for someone in the Milwaukee, WI area that would be able to help correct this.

Anyone know any good trainers in this area?

Thanks


----------



## miaferominka (Jan 9, 2011)

tasherma said:


> I have a 6 year old GSD that I've had for a couple months now. She is very good most of the time, however when any strangers are in our house or even if we take her to someone else's house, she will try to nip/bite their leg if they walk by her.
> 
> She mostly does this with men, but she has done it once to a woman. She seems to be fine with little kids.
> 
> ...


 
Try getting in touch with Dean, he is from Milwaukee.
[email protected] or 414-333-6651
www.salamonekennels.com


----------

